# City Of Rain 雨之市



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8536 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8554 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8579 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8593 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00227 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC00858 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9060 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9084 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9096 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9107 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC00464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC00485 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170205_150518 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170326_121238 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170326_121310 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170326_121558 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Vancouver its indeed a city of rain; very nice photos btw :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01275 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01296 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01311 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01319 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01326 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01325 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01324 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01323 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01368 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01370 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01375 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180116_082538 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01388 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01386 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01389 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01379 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01378 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01307 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01308 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01761 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01760 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01764 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01765 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC09530 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC09529 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Vancouver :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC09771 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC09758 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC09755 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC09753 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180719_131403 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180719_131418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as always :cheers:
Does it rain, also in summer?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks bro! Yes, it does rain here in the summer, in fact we had some shower in the last 2 days.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1013 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1007 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1011 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, especially love the last one. kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

h by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

e by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

:applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC09768 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC09762 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Pouring down!  The last pic with the plants gives me a tropical feeling. kay:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice photos, artsy!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20181007_145618 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01034 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01060 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the duck. 
I could spend hours here, collecting the most beautiful pebbles... 
The colours come out best when the stones are wet, so I often use a shallow bowl 

to arrange them as center of a table decoration, some small flowers decorated between the stones.


Yellow Fever said:


> DSC01034 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

yansa said:


> Love the duck.
> I could spend hours here, collecting the most beautiful pebbles...
> The colours come out best when the stones are wet, so I often use a shallow bowl
> 
> to arrange them as center of a table decoration, some small flowers decorated between the stones.


Good idea and now I want to go back there to pick up some rocks for my little garden at home.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Good idea and now I want to go back there to pick up some rocks for my little garden at home.


A good idea, Hung! kay: Would love to see photos from your garden some day. 


I very well could imagine an "Asian arrangement" made of the beautiful black pebbles
and lemon-yellow small flowers in contrast. Your pic gives me thousand ideas...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Haha, no I dn't know how to arrange an Asian garden, Ive been living in Canada for way to loooooooong. Lol Mine would be just a normal little garden.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Haha, no I dn't know how to arrange an Asian garden, Ive been living in Canada for way to loooooooong. Lol Mine would be just a normal little garden.


Of course you will create your own personal garden, Hung! kay:


The Asian Garden more was an idea for myself (could be also realized as a table decoration).
I once planned a little Asian Garden area for the garden of my mother, but it
isn't realized until now. Perhaps one day...
I thought of beautiful pebbles, some bigger rocks, a small Japanese maple
and a stone lamp.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shots of the city in a rainy days.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20150920_150643 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow... - that's the kind of adventure weather I like. 
Phantastic pic, Hung! :applause:
Do you have more of such clouds? :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks but sorry, thats the only pic I took, I needed to run back to the car just in time before the down pour.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Thanks but sorry, thats the only pic I took, I needed to run back to the car just in time before the down pour.


The thunderstorm cell is very near, and it's building a wall cloud, so you were
right to run back to your car. kay:
Exciting pic!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I will put on the the raincoat next time, so I can take more photos. Lol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, YF :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> I will put on the the raincoat next time, so I can take more photos. Lol


At the moment I imagine you, wearing a raincoat, fighting against rain and storm,
crawling nearer to the cloud, to catch exciting pics for SSC... 


Such weather situations are able to bring lightning strucks, hail and severe storm,
so be careful, Hung.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Its actually sunny so far and im wearing short at this moment.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Rain is wonderful.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Its actually sunny so far and im wearing short at this moment.


I meant, _if_ you ever come into the situation to face such a cell again,
then please be careful. I'm sorry if I did not express myself so clearly:
bad English and Internet conversation. 


Wearing a short?! 
I envy you for your warm weather! We had sunshine today, but in the morning
it was quite cold, and for Wednesday they prognostizise rain and strong wind...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, it should be the other way around that your English is good and mine is bad. 

I understand what you said totally, I was just having some fun by saying I was wearing shorts.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Hey, it should be the other way around that your English is good and mine is bad.
> 
> I understand what you said totally, I was just having some fun by saying I was wearing shorts.


And I believed every word you said, LOL! :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01156 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01244 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful! :applause:
It seems you found the leave that way.
I sometimes find them, sometimes arrange leaves for a pic. 
The yellow one I showed shortly I found this way.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes I tried not to touch anything when taking flowers and leaf photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed really beautiful and very nice


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1919 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_1921 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_1922 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_1948 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_1951 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice update, YF :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful photos!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! nice close-ups.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

PING by Wayne, on Flickr

April Showers by Wayne, on Flickr

Broadway by Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9239 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9238 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9232 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9231 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2049 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2053 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2054 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170129_123225 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2266 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4688 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cresent Beach

DSC04418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04419 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Ladner

DSC04420 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04423 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04434 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice autumn colours...  :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

North Van

IMG_8187 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Richmond Olympic Oval Centre

IMG_7984 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Richmond

IMG_7996 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7990 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7991 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7992 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice updates, Hung


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1952 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2004 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

North Van
IMG_2067 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2279 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01244 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20181211_123101 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1995 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Surrey

20171021_170814 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

A park along Cambie and 58th st

DSC00785 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00786 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00787 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2359 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2319 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2317 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2311 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04426 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04427 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7998 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7999 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8001 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8003 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8705 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8706 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8707 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

N Vancouver
IMG_8811 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8905 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8906 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9686 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9687 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8828 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8872 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Hung


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9844 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9861 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9863 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9864 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8813 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8814 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8815 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8902 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8904 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9869 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9870 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9958 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9964 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9966 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9967 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9978 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol that dog.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

I need that glass too...😂


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCqbMKAJZKv/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BvRJb20hiCO/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BoPLB01BXr5/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BTOwPTlhfHK/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BAAko8MI7x4/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, you went out to take these lovely rainy images? Good for you, love your umbrella.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

🤗 I remembered these pics today.
I'm on the bus in the third pic..and on my brother's car in the last one...
The second was near here, a daily pic.

I love umbrellas! The last one after the dog with glasses is mine too. By Cirque du Soleil.🥰


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

From my bedroom


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Why there is wire net on the window?


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Because my nephew and my niece, when they visit me🥰


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

You're afraid they would jump out of the window?


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Yep.. they are restless🤭


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGnPTgFj-N1/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGnrFA7M4nb/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGm0JfQHqUr/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGnD7Pon86l/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGmjjRSM0m3/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, so many umbrellas! Lol at the little dog!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2528 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2529 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2530 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2537 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chicago

DSC08202 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08206 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08211 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08221 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08225 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cebras by Manuel, on Flickr
*Untitled by Manuel, on Flickr
Coversación by Manuel, on Flickr
La columna by Manuel, on Flickr*


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2ix9xTA


__
https://flic.kr/p/22KAGZb


__
https://flic.kr/p/2ifUbPk


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6127 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6126 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6119 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6118 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Leaves🥰


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Umbrella business by I. Steve DUMAN, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Summer Rain by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr
Rainy day. by Tulin, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/B4RTj3


__
https://flic.kr/p/RLxmf5


__
https://flic.kr/p/S4fYG8


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bright City by andrew chew cc, on Flickr
The Umbrella Rain Dance by andrew chew cc, on Flickr
A Most Iconic Sydney Pattern by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr
Roadside by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunshine on a Rainy Day by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr
Bring Me Sunshine by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr
Totally Tropical by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr
Drenched by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

wet on wet by nerosunero, on Flickr
Archives by nerosunero, on Flickr
Wet on Wet by nerosunero, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Ivan, on Flickr
Un jour de pluie a Paris by Elvin, on Flickr

Lyon, sous la pluie by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Is been like that in Vancouver for more than a week.

20201103_083251 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice shot...And I love this song...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Me too, he is the co founder of the rock band.."Supertramp"


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Remake of the classic scene from The Bridges of Madison County ❤


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9964 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9966 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9967 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9978 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo by MICHELLE VILJOEN © by EYE Photo Magazine, on Flickr
Photo by @mixedframe © by EYE Photo Magazine, on Flickr
© by EYE Photo Magazine, on Flickr
@bensonlam11 © 📷⠀ Is our featured Instagram artist of the day!⠀ ➡Check out and follow the artist @bensonlam11 ⠀ .⠀ 🚩Use #eyephotomagazine or tag @eyephotomagazine to get featured too! by EYE Photo Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02842C Urban space by soyokaze ojisan (そよ風）, on Flickr
DSC08018D Urban space by soyokaze ojisan (そよ風）, on Flickr
DSC03145B Urban space by soyokaze ojisan (そよ風）, on Flickr
_1380714D Urban space by soyokaze ojisan (そよ風）, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Manchester rain by David Ottewell, on Flickr
Rainy day on Whitworth Street West by David Ottewell, on Flickr
Anita Street by David Ottewell, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kiss the Rain by Jimmy Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ayuntamiento de A Coruña by José Luis García Mendoza, on Flickr
We Free Kings (I magi randagi) -it&#x27;s an Italian comedy film directed by Sergio Citti, 1996. by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20201206_102245 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20201206_102255 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20201206_102309 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20201206_102340 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bad weather by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr
Oh no! by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr
Contact by Koen Jacobs, on FlickrI&#x27;m only happy when it rains by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

love the last one from Hong Kong.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Christmas in the rain by Oleg S, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

隨拍-20201205-Sony A9+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-9335 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20201205-Sony A9+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-9330 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20201205-Sony A9+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-9307 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20201128-Leica M-P240+Voigtlander 50mm F1.2 ASPH VM-3914 by stephen-yang, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The dog doesn`t seem to thrill with the rain.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Golden retriever are used to the rain..lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Días de lluvia y pandemia by Jose Sanchez, on Flickr
Days Gone By - Foreshadowing Social Distancing? by Michael Summers, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cute!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20211109_113155 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211109_113151 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211109_113145 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7984 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7990 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7991 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7992 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2111 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2112 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2113 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2114 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Lluvia by victor san, en Flickr


promenade sous la pluie , walk in the rain by michel caudron, en Flickr


Ciudad de México by Guillermo Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8705 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8706 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8707 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2597 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2595 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2593 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2592 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tokyo Rain by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr
Selling in the rain. Monsoon season in Vietnam. Near the Mekong delta, just outside the market, this lady sell some soup. by HERVE JAKUBOWICZ, on Flickr
0822memories264 by soyokaze ojisan (そよ風）, on Flickr
Spotting with Rain by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

rain by achresis khora, on Flickr
#raining by Ivan Pantic, on Flickr
rain by YELLOW Mao. 黃毛, Photographer, on Flickr
rain by YELLOW Mao. 黃毛, Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

View from a parked car 121/365 (8/2688) by George Redgrave, on Flickr
DSC07393A Urban space by soyokaze ojisan (そよ風）, on Flickr
bos-rain-1250262-010522 by Peadingle, on Flickr
20220425_115927_XE4_5549 by Gustav Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20220515_135733 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20220515_135851 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20220515_135909 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20220515_140032 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20220515_140227 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20220515_135656 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20220515_135649 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rainy Day at Mong Kok, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr
Bloom by ancientlives, on Flickr
Pioggia / Rain - Piazza dei Signori by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr
風雨中幹活 Working in the rain by Saxon Yeung, on Flickr
Alfred Street in the rain, Sydney. by Geoffrey Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

blue tram by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr
Scooter City by Wayne, on Flickr
Rainy Day (original) by Ray Juang, on Flickr
Commuter by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HURRY by Fabio Petry, on Flickr








By Gary Winfield 

Sunny rain by Alla Sokolova, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People Make Glasgow by Gordon McCallum, on Flickr
JDS_0089_005 by Cee Jones, on Flickr
Streets 16 - Rain on the City by Spot Matic, on Flickr
IMG_0240 by Taylor Bell, on Flickr


----------

